# Big Apple Spring 2016



## bigbee99 (Mar 22, 2016)

Get ready for the Big Apple Spring 2016!! The event list will be 2-5, Skewb, OH, BLD, Pyraminx, Megaminx, FMC and Square-1. The competition will take place in Astoria, NY at St. John's Prep School Cafeteria on May 21st. Competitors will register and pay online. The cutoffs might change depending on what happens the day of. If you have any questions, feel free to leave them in this thread or e-mail me from the contact tab on the cubingusa page. Everyone should come to this competition!!!


----------



## DGCubes (Mar 22, 2016)

YAY, that event list looks awesome! 

EDIT: Btw, is there no competitor limit? That's pretty cool.


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 22, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> YAY, that event list looks awesome!
> 
> EDIT: Btw, is there no competitor limit? That's pretty cool.



They are really cool events! Please don't be sick this time. 

On a side note, I'm probably gonna bring a friend along who's starting to learn 2x2.

EDIT: Are the cutoffs going to be on the website soon?

EDIT 2: Good to see you're utilizing all three stages in a new way now.


----------



## bigbee99 (Mar 23, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> YAY, that event list looks awesome!
> 
> EDIT: Btw, is there no competitor limit? That's pretty cool.



We're going to confirm the legal occupancy limit for the space and then decide on the limit then!



Matt11111 said:


> They are really cool events! Please don't be sick this time.
> 
> On a side note, I'm probably gonna bring a friend along who's starting to learn 2x2.
> 
> ...



cutoffs are up, and thanks 8)


----------



## Matt11111 (Mar 23, 2016)

bigbee99 said:


> We're going to confirm the legal occupancy limit for the space and then decide on the limit then!
> 
> 
> 
> cutoffs are up, and thanks 8)


Welp, gotta practice my 5x5ing.

One 5x5 solve later, a 2:26. Huh. Must be more ready than I thought.


----------



## Chris Choi (Apr 18, 2016)

I am very excited to attend this competition. I hope I break all of my personal records there, as I did not that good last time in the Big Apple Cube Clash. I hope to meet new people and further my cube collection. Oh, and get a sub-10 3x3 time.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 18, 2016)

Chris Choi said:


> I am very excited to attend this competition. I hope I break all of my personal records there, as I did not that good last time in the Big Apple Cube Clash. I hope to meet new people and further my cube collection. Oh, and get a sub-10 3x3 time.


You can do it man!

Also side note registration is now more than half full


----------



## Matt11111 (Apr 19, 2016)

bigbee99 said:


> You can do it man!
> 
> Also side note registration is now more than half full


Still need to see if my friend is willing to come and take me with him. He would talk to his dad, but Borderlands.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 1, 2016)

Registration closes in less than 10 days! If you're planning on coming, you should sign up soon!


----------



## Matt11111 (May 2, 2016)

bigbee99 said:


> Registration closes in less than 10 days! If you're planning on coming, you should sign up soon!


I may be coming, but I'm not sure yet.


----------



## JackJ (May 20, 2016)

Here in NYC on vacation. I totally forgot about this competition! My hotel is only about 2 miles away. Oh well, too late. Have fun guys.


----------



## Matt11111 (May 21, 2016)

Welp, my dad just told me my grandma is coming with us to the competition, and I only said there would be one guest. Soooo, does that mean no free food for her?


----------



## 4Chan (May 26, 2016)

Hay everyone

You're probably wondering what happened to your results and why they aren't up yet.
It turns out, due to an unknown error with cubecomps, we literally cannot export the data.

We've contacted the creator of cubecomps, and things will hopefully be exported soon.


----------



## 4Chan (May 27, 2016)

The issue is fixed!

Your results will be posted tonight!


----------



## Loiloiloi (May 27, 2016)

4Chan said:


> The issue is fixed!
> 
> Your results will be posted tonight!


On WCA?


----------



## 4Chan (May 27, 2016)

Hopefully yes!


----------



## AlexMaass (May 27, 2016)

yay getting the megaminx wr in there


----------



## Chris Choi (May 27, 2016)

Yess. Getting my 1.36 2x2 single in there too.


----------

